
All Lyft Rides Are Now Carbon Neutral - tonyztan
https://medium.com/@johnzimmer/all-lyft-rides-are-now-carbon-neutral-55693af04f36
======
ethansinjin
This is highly laudable and a great step in the right direction. Something
that struck me though: what about all the time drivers are

\- idling and waiting for a ride

\- driving to a pick-up point

\- driving to and from a high-demand area

It seems like the act of working as a Lyft driver would contribute more carbon
dioxide than other jobs or contract positions.

~~~
aoner
The cool thing is, now that they are paying for the extra carbon pollution it
pays to try to mitigate these types of issues. The less carbon dioxide they
pollute the better it is for their bottom line

~~~
Eridrus
I think the GP was asking whether those emissions were being offset, or only
emissions incurred during rides.

------
aoner
Too bad they are not available in Amsterdam. This is the kind of thing that
would make me use lyft instead of something else. I wish more products would
be carbon neutral or negative. I also liked stripe's move and I think slowly
more companies are changing this.

------
polynomial
How are they able to do this without it making their rides significantly less
competitive against the other ride apps that are not C-neutral?

~~~
maxander
The market for ride-sharing services is over $17B [1], of which Lyft accounts
for about a quarter. This is cited as a “multimillion dollar” effort- it’s
likely barely a drop in the bucket. (And nice marketing, to boot.)

[1] [https://www.statista.com/outlook/368/109/ride-
sharing/united...](https://www.statista.com/outlook/368/109/ride-
sharing/united-states#)

~~~
polynomial
If Lyft accounts for 25% and they have made every/all Lyft rides carbon
neutral, that would be more than a drop in the bucket. It would be 1/4th.

However I don't understand where they are getting the money to pay for the
carbon offsets without raising their price point above the competition.

------
oldgradstudent
I thought selling indulgences stopped with the protestant reformation.

